# angielski sufiks "-bound"



## ymar

Czy ktoś miałby może pomysł na zwarte tłumaczenie terminu matematycznego "group-bound"? Nie potrzebna jest w tym celu wiedza matematyczna a raczej intuicja lingwistyczna (o ile mój problem posiada rozwiązanie). Chodzi o to, że istnieje w matematyce coś takiego jak grupa. Istnieje też coś takiego jak półgrupa i mówi się o niektórych półgrupach, że są _group-bound_, czyli "skierowane ku grupie" albo "skierowane w grupę". Chciałbym to wyrazić jakimś zwięźlejszym sformułowaniem. Czy ma ktoś jakiś pomysł? "Kugrupowa" brzmi raczej marnie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

ymar said:


> Czy ktoś miałby może pomysł na zwarte tłumaczenie terminu matematycznego "group-bound"? Nie potrzebna jest w tym celu wiedza matematyczna a raczej intuicja lingwistyczna (o ile mój problem posiada rozwiązanie). Chodzi o to, że istnieje w matematyce coś takiego jak grupa. Istnieje też coś takiego jak półgrupa i mówi się o niektórych półgrupach, że są _group-bound_, czyli "skierowane ku grupie" albo "skierowane w grupę". Chciałbym to wyrazić jakimś zwięźlejszym sformułowaniem. Czy ma ktoś jakiś pomysł? "Kugrupowa" brzmi raczej marnie.


 Ja bym raczej zapytał matematyka, nie lingwisty. Istnieje bowiem na pewno polska wersja tego terminu. Po co wymyślać proch na nowo.
(Ja sam robię korekty tłumaczeń technicznych wykonanych przez niefachowców. Oni też wymyślają swoje własne terminy, które w najlepszym wypadku brzmią dziwacznie lub są niezrozumiałe, w najgorszym wprowadzają w błąd).


----------



## ymar

Ben Jamin said:


> Ja bym raczej zapytał matematyka, nie lingwisty. Istnieje bowiem na pewno polska wersja tego terminu. Po co wymyślać proch na nowo.
> (Ja sam robię korekty tłumaczeń technicznych wykonanych przez niefachowców. Oni też wymyślają swoje własne terminy, które w najlepszym wypadku brzmią dziwacznie lub są niezrozumiałe, w najgorszym wprowadzają w błąd).


Sytuacja nie jest taka prosta. Jestem matematykiem, a polskiego terminu brak ze względu na to, że pojęcie jest nowe.


----------



## BezierCurve

Jeżeli dobrze rozumiem definicję, to taka "kugrupowa" podgrupa charakteryzuje się tym, że dla każdego jej elementu istnieje jego potęga, która nadal zawarta jest w jakiejś podgrupie tej samej grupy?

Może więc "wewnątrzgrupowa"? Chociaż "kugrupowa" dla mnie brzmi OK i jest ekonomiczniejsza.


----------



## ymar

BezierCurve said:


> Jeżeli dobrze rozumiem definicję, to taka "kugrupowa" półgrupa charakteryzuje się tym, że dla każdego jej elementu istnieje jego potęga, która nadal zawarta jest w jakiejś podgrupie tej samej półgrupy?


Tak, intuicja jest właściwa, tylko zwróć uwagę na moje poprawki. (Sprawa dotyczy *pół*grup.)


> Może więc "wewnątrzgrupowa"? Chociaż "kugrupowa" dla mnie brzmi OK i jest ekonomiczniejsza.


Dzięki za opinię. "Wewnątrz- niezbyt mi się podoba, bo nie oddaje znaczenia "-bound", które mówi o "skierowaniu", tak jak dla statku, który jest "ocean-bound". Skoro "kugrupowa" nie brzmi dla Ciebie tak źle, to może i jest OK. Dla mnie to trochę dziwaczne, ale jeśli nie będzie innych pomysłów, to pewnie będę musiał to przyjąć.

Dzięki jeszcze raz.


----------



## BezierCurve

Fakt i dzięki za poprawki (pomyliłem "semigroup" z "subgroup" przy tłumaczeniu).


----------



## Ben Jamin

ymar said:


> Sytuacja nie jest taka prosta. Jestem matematykiem, a polskiego terminu brak ze względu na to, że pojęcie jest nowe.



A, to sytuacja dosyć specjalna. Czy istnieje jakieś ciało (rada terminologiczna) w polskiej matematyce, czy też każdy sobie wymyśla tłumaczenia terminów obcojęzycznych?


----------



## kknd

znalazłem takie alternatywy dla „group-bound”: „silnie/mocno π-regularna” (_strongly π-regular_) oraz (chyba lepsze) „quasi-periodyczna” (_quasiperiodic_).

ponadto wydaje się, że przyrostek „-bound” ma trzy zasadnicze znaczenia: (a) taki, który jest pokryty danym materiałem (np. skórą, „leather-”) lub ma tak związane/zszyte krawędzie (np. kołonotatnik „spiral-”); (b) skierowany w danym kierunku (np. „north-”, „in-”, „out-”); (c) zapobiegający opuszczeniu danego miejsca (np. „house-”, „wheelchair-”, „fog-”).

żaden z nich raczej nie odpowiada temu, że w danej półgrupie można wyróżnić podgrupę… raczej mówiłbym o „powiązaniu grupy z półgrupą” (od _bind_ w formie imiesłowowej, jeśli ktoś uznaje takie).


----------

